# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Need some help!

## Simkin

Hi, after half a year here in the guild, I would like to know which are my flaws as a no-professional  map maker so I could try to work for  improve them.
So I'm asking you to take a little time to look at some of my maps and let me know what you think are my major limits. Keep in mind that I'm a pen and paper artist.
(The maps are in chronological order)



Thank you in advance.

----------


## Levtrona

Dont worry too much about what other people think. Do what you like and how you like it. You will get better with every single map. Even with the ones you think arent good. Take your time. 
I think you are doing great.  :Smile:

----------


## TimetoDraw

If you want to improve, try looking at individual techniques and working on them. Like isometric buildings, techniques for top-down roofs and grass, look at maps with great borders and copy their margins and detail. 

As Levtrona said, don't worry much about others, pick out the maps you love the most and incorporate them into your own style, you'll get better and better. Speaking as one who very much needs to improve myself  :Smile:

----------


## Simkin

Thanks both. I'm satisfied with my improve and I keep doing the things that I like to do. I will continue doing sketches, exercise and looking at videos or tutorials.... 
but my call for opinions will be open yet.. just to have another point of view.

----------


## Adfor

I've told you before that your art is solid, you've got to decide for yourself what you don't like about it. Critique can help, but honestly bud, your maps have gotten consecutively better each attempt, so like Lev said, who cares what others think if you're happy with your progression as an artist. Keep that energy as you dive into new projects, use this website as it should be used, as a think tank. We're all just like you, trying to be better cartographers, don't over think it.

IR

----------

